# Alumilite and CA glue



## Upinsmoke9 (May 20, 2020)

I am reading and hearing that CA glue is not the best for gluing tubes in Alumilite blanks. What is recommended? Thanks!


----------



## lorbay (May 20, 2020)

I use med CA all the time on Alumilite. Never had a problem yet. If I am doing a larger order I will use epoxy. 
Lin


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 20, 2020)

I have used both CA and epoxy without issue.


----------



## PaulWitmer (May 20, 2020)

I use  thick CA glue exclusively on my Acrylic and Alumilite blanks. I've never have had an issue with adhesion whether used on a small or large order. 

Paul


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 20, 2020)

I’ve never had an issue gluing tubes with CA in Alumilite Blanks. I have had issues with using CA to glue objects to tubes then casting in clear Alumilite.


----------



## howsitwork (May 20, 2020)

I use epoxy for tubes but have filled Pore holes or grain fissures in aluminite / wood composite blanks without any issues using thick CA


----------



## keithbyrd (May 20, 2020)

I use thick CA to glue all tubes and have had no problems in any material.


----------



## Upinsmoke9 (May 21, 2020)

Great! Thank you for your replies. I have been using CA and I was hoping that it wasn’t a problem.


----------



## Bill Burgin (Jul 8, 2022)

I am not sure why this old thread is posted.
Bill


----------

